# I'm potty training John Calvin! advice please..



## QueenEsther (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm starting the potty training process with my nephew, John Calvin. I've never had to potty train a little boy before and I hear it can be different. What did you do when potty training? Did you have any tricks you used?

Any thing would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 26, 2007)

How old and what signals are he giving that shows he's ready?

Secondly, shirt days...no britches and keep the potty seat in the same room you are in...this is just for in the beginning.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 26, 2007)

He turned two at the end of November. I'm not sure what the signs are for readiness for being potty trained, but I figured I would try it out for a day and see how that works, if he responds to it.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 26, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> How old and what signals are he giving that shows he's ready?
> 
> Secondly, shirt days...no britches and keep the potty seat in the same room you are in...this is just for in the beginning.



We do the shirt only thing here...cold turkey, I start mine not long after they start walking...yep...European perhaps...but for the most part they were all trained before the age of 2, except for David who I'm trying to keep a baby as long as possible...He's 5 now, and was p.t. at a little over 2. 
Is he in cloth or disposables? cloth makes it easier I think for them to feel that they've gone...wet, yuck...speeds things up...I THINK! 
Lady Flynt can comment on that one!  

It can be frustrating at first, but like anything else, all of the sudden, a light goes off and they get it!!


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 26, 2007)

QueenEsther said:


> I'm starting the potty training process with my nephew, John Calvin. I've never had to potty train a little boy before and I hear it can be different. What did you do when potty training? Did you have any tricks you used?
> 
> Any thing would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you



BTW...gotta love the name...maybe he could go through the Institutes while on the potty!


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 26, 2007)

Grace, do you have only a shirt and no underwear on? I had him in just his shirt and underwear, but maybe I'll try shirts only. I just put him down for his nap so I have a couple hours...

Yeah, his name is funny  there are all kinds of things that we are able to say. I'm waiting for him to have a little brother so we can say things like "John Calvin and Jonathan Edward, get over here!". hehe *sigh

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 26, 2007)

QueenEsther said:


> Grace, do you have only a shirt and no underwear on? I had him in just his shirt and underwear, but maybe I'll try shirts only. I just put him down for his nap so I have a couple hours...
> 
> Yeah, his name is funny  there are all kinds of things that we are able to say. I'm waiting for him to have a little brother so we can say things like "John Calvin and Jonathan Edward, get over here!". hehe *sigh



Rose, yes, just a shirt, no undies! Be patient and ready to do some cleaning up...just keep him near you when it's no undies day...or for however much time you do it, ya know, same room, etc...Potty nearby!  

Cute on the name thing...I love it, John Calvin with a little brother named Jonathan Edward...


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 26, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Rose, yes, just a shirt, no undies! Be patient and ready to do some cleaning up...just keep him near you when it's no undies day...or for however much time you do it, ya know, same room, etc...Potty nearby!
> 
> Cute on the name thing...I love it, John Calvin with a little brother named Jonathan Edward...





Thanks 

My brother and sister-in-law had all their baby names picked out a long time ago. So if they have enough boys they'll have John Calvin, Alexander (as in Alexander Maclarin), Jonathan Edward, Thomas Watson... It ought to be fun..


----------



## SemperWife (Jan 26, 2007)

I have only one boy who is now 4 1/2, so I am not an expert. He was not an easy one to potty train. He demonstrated signs at 2 1/2, like indicating he wanted to be changed when he had a wet diaper, curiosity about the toilet and holding himself. I thought we were well on our way. We taught him all he needed to know, sat with him in the bathroom, put him in "big boy underwear," even gave him rewards, kept reminding him and so forth.....to no avail. The only way he would go was if we reminded him very frequently. (and even then it was hardly ever). It became so much that it was becoming difficult to do other things in the house. We tried this for quite awhile and finally decided that he wasn't ready backed off quite abit. We still put him on the potty and tried to reinforce what we started, but not like we did before. Finally, at about 3 1/2, he started sensing that he had to go on his own and telling us. It was such a relief!!!!!!!

Maybe we tried too hard or the wrong way. I think it is a combination of the child being ready and the parent's being consistent and encouraging. Every kid is so unique.

I hope your experience is faster!

A few tips and tricks. First, boys should sit down first. So, when you look for a seat, make sure it has a high front. Second, teach them to hold their penis down so they don't spray everywhere, but in the potty. Third, let them do as much of the potty process as possible (ie. pulling their pants down/up, flushing the potty, etc...). It encourages the process. Fourth, a reward is always a nice encouragement. You can decide what you want it to be if you choose to go this route. Fifth, I recommend a good potty book. My kids always enjoyed "Once Upon A Potty" by Alona Frankel. They have different versions for a boy and a girl. You can read it to them when they are on and off the potty. I chose to use at something special they got to do when they sat on the potty. Finally, make it as fun as you can while being as consistent as possible.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for your advice, Sonya  Teaching him to push his penis down is a good thing to know! I was wondering how that was going to work since I sat him on the potty earlier at it was pointing straight at me! Haha, I thought "well, that's not gonna work!" I do hope it's a fairly painless process, though I'm not stressing about it because it's not that big of a deal to change a diaper.

It was the same way with my niece, for some reason it took her soo long to figure it out, though I think it was more because she didn't want to take time away from playing to use the potty. And her little sister potty trained herself, completely! We didn't have to worry about her at all, not even at night 

Thank you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 26, 2007)

I've noticed that (generally) boys aren't as ready as soon as girls. Good idea on the hold it down trick, Sonya! Yep, sitting first...standing when they are tall enough to aim and have control. Definately no undies...you can "panty train" him later. And like Sonya said, consistancy and constantly. I've even had certain children sit on the potty for x amount of time at certain times throughout the day. Another sign of being ready is staying dry at night. Don't ask me why, but I had one that PL'd at night faster than the day.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 26, 2007)

> ~~he pottied! he pottied! he pottied in the pot! He's going to get an M&M, he pottied in the pot!~~



We had a song for our most recent trainee. He got an M&M every time he did it right!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2007)

Potty training John Calvin? Isn't he predestined to be potty trained?


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Potty training John Calvin? Isn't he predestined to be potty trained?



Cute!!!


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Potty training John Calvin? Isn't he predestined to be potty trained?



Yeah, but he just Totally depraved his diaper.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 27, 2007)

We have a drain hole that acts as a target for our 2 year old! He laughs and thinks its funny to try to pee in the drain. The toilet is still too high. 





This thread is funny..... it is a thorough-going presbyterian thread - it is all about baby sprinkling! Or....babies sprinkling.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 27, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> This thread is funny..... it is a thorough-going presbyterian thread - it is all about baby sprinkling! Or....babies sprinkling.



 good one!


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 29, 2007)

Our son Blaise is 2yrs, 2 months. We've actually had it pretty easy. He started telling us when he needed to go at about 16 months. He does pretty well but we still haven't had him to stay dry at night and he does get wet at nap time sporadically.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, so.. so far he really likes the whole running around naked thing but has yet to actually go _in_ the potty, he's gone _around_ the potty three times, just not in it.. is this normal?


----------



## Larry Hughes (Jan 29, 2007)

Now this is going to sound stupid and go ahead and laugh but I've had mothers swear by it. And coming from a boys perspective I can see it. 

They make kind of a 'shooting game' of it by using something like cheerios in the bowl to "shoot at". 

Go ahead and laugh I did, but they swear by it.

Ldh


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe, I've heard of that before 

He's not quite at that stage yet, I'm just trying to get him to be sitting on the potty when he has to go. So far he's been standing or sitting next to it.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 29, 2007)

So, somebody smart could design a potty for boys with a target in the center! Not a bad idea!


----------

